# Caber



## Coop817 (Sep 10, 2012)

Didn't Think this was breaking the rules..

I am looking for Caber and MP still worries me.....

Anyone point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.


----------



## brundel (Sep 10, 2012)

WHere to buy:
Black Lion Research

Prolactrone combats elevated prolactin levels safely and effectively.


----------



## blergs. (Sep 10, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Didn't Think this was breaking the rules..
> 
> I am looking for Caber and MP still worries me.....
> 
> Anyone point me in the right direction, I would appreciate it.



CEM has PRAMI, that's what I use.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 10, 2012)

blergs. said:


> CEM has PRAMI, that's what I use.



This.


----------



## Researcher (Sep 10, 2012)

Cabaser/Cabergoline/dostinex works great or me , but Prami makes me feel sick and doesn't control prolactin as well or me... but hey... we are all different so it may work or you...


----------



## blergs. (Sep 11, 2012)

Issue with Caber is is wont last long held in suspension and why most places dont sell it like so, it degrades quickly, be weary of places selling it in solution. 

Could it be possible you where using degraded Caber? 
What I mean is maybe you where using toomuch prami then you thought you needed? (since it lasts longer)
All I know is 0.25-0.5mg is good enough for me pre-bed (if using tren, deca i have not needed it yet, but ALWAYS have it on hand).  no sick feeling just slightly lazy (why I rec to take pre-bed) makes me fall asleep well when I use it like this.


----------



## Jimmyinkedup (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah i start prami at .25 and then work up to .5.
The whole reason i go with it over caber is exactly what blergs said...its stable in liquid form/ Plus it works great.


----------

